# Wiring Diagram or schematics for 96 200SX SE??



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get a wiring diaphram or wiring schematics for a 1996 200SX SE with the 1.6 liter 5sp manual?

If there aren't any copies online, does anyone know of any good books to consider that would have this? I'm thinking Chilton repair manual I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

I have a FSM for a 95 200SX (GA and SR.) Unfortunatelly I'm in the middle of packing in preperation for a move to my new house. If I can find it in one of the boxes, I'll scan and post or email to you - just let me know what you're looking for.

I'm not sure if there were major differences from 95 to 96, so if someone knows, let me know.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

well, my friend is the hardcore mechanic, but as far as I understand he's looking for the wiring setup between the windshield washer pump, and the fuse box, I think.


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Ok. I'll try to look it up for you when I get home - which should be in 2 hours  (damn long drive....)


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Sorry WRXrob, the FSM must be burried in one of my boxes. Can't get to it. Maybe someone else can scan it for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

give me an email i got it the schematic...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Get a haynes manual, there's a few electrical schematics in the back.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

from sr20deforum.com
 Chilton Online Manual


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks guys . I bought the 200SX last night by the way. The seller actually had one of those repair manuals (Chilton or Hayes I think), so I should be good to go.


----------

